# Guadalupe Island - Diving With Great Whites



## evacuee (Oct 16, 2007)

After four decades of underwater photography there’s not much left to photograph on a coral reef. Still, it has never lost it’s excitement. Chris, my 26 yr. old son, suggested trying something different and something that’s on every list of the world’s top ten dives – diving with great white sharks. So, we boarded the 135 ft. Nautilus Belle Amie in Ensenada, Mexico for the 22 hr. and 250 mile trip to Guadalupe Island, a volcanic island that rises 4260 ft. straight out of the Pacific Ocean. It looks like Skull Island in “King Kong.” Every year at this time Guadalupe Island plays host to the world’s largest congregation of great whites. The great whites come to feed on the sea lions and we came to photograph the great whites. The great whites we saw were all between 12 and 18 feet. It was the dive trip of a lifetime.



We had the good fortune to dive with Geri Murphy a famous underwater photographer who has over 100 covers of Skin Diver magazine and is in the Scuba Diving Hall of Fame. She is in the photo with Chris and me 


The stills attached are all from one 3 minute clip and I took over 300 clips. Editing it all will take a few weeks and then the video should be posted to Youtube.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Holy hell. That must have been a crazy trip. Great pics!


----------



## J0nesi (Jun 22, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Don't know if I will ever get a chance to do that but it is on my bucket list. I want to dive the Great Barrier Reef.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

That's on my bucket list.... How AWESOME!!!! I had better hurry up a little.... Great!


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I think that if I were in the cage that I would hear Quint singing, "Farewell and adieu to you fine Spanish Ladies". Looks like quite a thrill anyway.


----------



## Muygrande66 (Feb 29, 2016)

Awsome,I lived in so cal for years. They didn't have those dives then. I did two great white dives in Australia with Rodney Fox. But the whites weren't nearly that big. Memory of a lifetime


----------

